# Ohr?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So ive been looking at pedigree's alot lately, more then i should and i was looking at Joey's and his dad and a few others up the Pedigree have a OHR in red under there name, what does that mean? Its not on every dog in the pedigree, just some.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I believe it refers to the Golden Retriever Online Health Registry database, where you can get more detailed information about your pup's ancestors health records. http://www.healthygoldens.com/ is the link. =)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohh Thanks Enzos mom! thats lots of help


----------

